# Feedback Please --- Dogger Dog Stroller



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi--I need a stroller large enough to hold Sammie and Penny big time. Ground is so hot, and Sammie gets tired with his leg sometimes on our walks. Both are on smaller side. The last of the big dogs has moved away, so I am ready to go. :chili: 
Anyway, back in May there were threads about the *Dogger Stroller*. Some of you bought one. I want to order it, but before I push the send button, I would like some feedback about how it's working out, *pros/cons*.  Would you order it again, so forth. 
Thanks in advance. 
Kandis


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use mine a LOT! ....and I love it! The only down side I can see is that it's kind of big to fit in the trunk of your car. ...well I fixed that, I got a bigger car 


Here we are at a pet event this weekend.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Pat. I have a smaller one I can use in car for quick trips in town. I can't tell, but I wondered if it is deep enough, so they can't jump out easily. Your babies are so cute. thats Abbey I bet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope, that's Ava and Mona Lisa. It's not real deep, but there are two tethers to hook them in. 

Have you looked at the Guardian Gear stroller? A good friend of mine got that one and she really likes it...and it's half the price!! check it out....it has a lot of the same features.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have it and love it. All four of mine fit in it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Linda.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Nope, that's Ava and Mona Lisa. It's not real deep, but there are two tethers to hook them in.
> 
> Have you looked at the Guardian Gear stroller? A good friend of mine got that one and she really likes it...and it's half the price!! check it out....it has a lot of the same features.


Thanks a lot Pat I'll look at it. Abbey and Ava look alike. Lol.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Nope, that's Ava and Mona Lisa. It's not real deep, but there are two tethers to hook them in.
> 
> Have you looked at the Guardian Gear stroller? A good friend of mine got that one and she really likes it...and it's half the price!! check it out....it has a lot of the same features.


Pat, Guardian Gear has lots of strollers---which one does your friend have? There is one EXT II ? which is 179.$ is this the one. Pet Edge says "no longer available?" just curious.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am getting my Dogger today....Can't wait!!! I looked at everyone of them but I wanted this one after seeing Pat's stroller. It looks like the sturdiest one on the market and I love that it has shock absorbers on it. Love the big wheels and it looks like it goes together beautiful. Just pop those wheels on it and your good to go!!!!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine got hers from Dr. Foster & Smith, but I don't see it on their website at the moment...

but i did a search and found this...

Guardian Gear Sprinter EXT II Dog Stroller


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Pat, I had also found that page. I also want to know where it is from/made so I wrote the company. I could not find it listed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so I heard back on the other stroller Pat mentioned (Guardian Gear Sprinter EXT II Dog Stroller) and it IS made in China. For my $$$ I would prefer to pay the difference & get the one made in Canada! It isn't really that much more than this one. JMHO

Except that I already have a much cheaper one which isn't nearly as nice! When I bought mine DH was not convinced we would use it---HA! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your posts. I am going with the dogger. Not that much more. Looks little bigger to me. Thanks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks for all your posts. I am going with the dogger. Not that much more. Looks little bigger to me. Thanks.


 
Elaine loves her new stroller, but we did both agree that the Dogger was made a bit better...:thumbsup:


...and the ride is smoother. I used mine a few times before I realized there wasn't any air in the tires :blush: - just letting you know, incase you don't notice either.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smroflat, your life is so good, honestly, I am surprised you EVER noticed!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have been looking for a while to purchase another stroller. I need one with the larger wheels for our off road adventures in the mountains. I have looked at several and I think I am going to go with the Pet Gear AT3, generation 2. Only because I only have one fluff (Sassy) and I don't think I want the air filled tires and the spoke wheels. The better strollers have the shocks (as does the AT3, generation 2) but I am not sure one or two maltese are heavy enough for them to work. I know Sassy's current smaller pink stroller has shocks, but she doesn't weigh enough to make them actually work. 

If anyone knows negative info on the AT3, generation 2 please PM me so I don't make a mistake in my purchase. I am not in a hurry for this purchase. I am just tired of hauling her stroller back and forth from FL to WNC. I want this new stroller to leave at our mountain home.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Love our stroller....great shock absorption & turns easy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Elaine loves her new stroller, but we did both agree that the Dogger was made a bit better...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...and the ride is smoother. I used mine a few times before I realized there wasn't any air in the tires :blush: - just letting you know, incase you don't notice either.



Pat---I guess it's the dogger brand. it seems bigger and I need bigger for two of them. esp in summer, I don't want them having to lay so close to each other in the heat. Thanks for the tip Pat. LOL. I would prob done the same thing.....:HistericalSmiley:
*do you think the dogger is bigger? *and do you have the link where you bought yours? I can prob find it on the old thread. *
*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments. I finally ordered the dogger stroller. It was the best fit for my two and I liked the ways you can adjust the top and handle. I guess when you are going to use it as much as I will, for a long time, it is worth the price. Still, it did hurt a little........:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got mine a couple of days ago.i love it!! Pat,the shocks are amazing and they work with just one dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Diane- I can't wait now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

We got the Dogger Stroller yesterday. I really, really like it. :aktion033: The kids do too! Little Penny wasn't sure, but now she'll jump up to be lifted in. Thanks everyone for your posts. :thumbsup: Of course it would rain today! boo hoo....


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, now we need pics of Penny & Sammie in the stroller, please!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> OK, now we need pics of Penny & Sammie in the stroller, please!


Brenda-I knew that post was coming. I was going to take some today. But it was pouring down rain. Is that a good enough excuse???:HistericalSmiley:They are SO CUTE riding in it. They can see everything so good. And it has a nice bed liner to lay on. Oh, I just realized I need air in the tires......:w00t:


----------

